

Twitter Drops The Ecosystem Hammer: Don’t Try To Compete With Us On Clients - joshbert
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/11/twitter-ecosystem-guidelines/

======
crux
"We need to move to a less fragmented world, where every user can experience
Twitter in a consistent way.” What utter bullshit. As though any user has ever
been confused by a multitude of interfaces for something that consists of: a
name and a couple lines of text.

~~~
joe_the_user
"We control the user experience" has become the slogan of monopolists
everywhere!

------
eapen
I like how the second paragraph of the quote ends "...ensure a high bar is
maintained."

I am taking it out of context but it seems like a good pun for the dickbar.

------
mttwrnr
While it's unfortunate that they're setting the precedent of discouraging
certain uses of their API, it's also understandable. They're right to want
their product to stay consistent and avoid fragmentation.

The irony of it is that they acquired their official client.

------
kilian
If Twitter wants cool apps, it better get around to
building/supporting/documenting the @anywhere-to-oauth bridge, something
Facebook (js-api to oauth) has had for a long, long time.

------
joe_the_user
So, is an agregating client like seesmic still allowed?

<http://seesmic.com/>

Edit: I see Seesmic mentioned as favored but the description sounds a lot
different than what they describe their client as doing (that is, combining
tweets with other alerts, something one might imagine would stand in the way
of twitter's precious user experience).

~~~
fryguy
Same thing with Trillian, which I use. I won't be using a standalone Twitter
client for windows, so I guess it just means I won't be using Twitter if they
remove the API access for them.

------
JoachimSchipper
This is total blogspam. Original message at
[http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-api-
announce/browse_t...](http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-api-
announce/browse_thread/thread/c82cd59c7a87216a), discussed at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2314791>.

------
alanh
Why was the direct link story from earlier today deleted?

~~~
whakojacko
probably because It was a dupe of
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2314791>

------
svlla
Twitter is a long con just like many other successful businesses, for example
Google.

~~~
dasil003
Right. A company providing a free service is probably looking to monetize your
data, which is definitely a con job. Clearly you are being robbed by not
monetizing your personal information directly.

